# Are my kefir grains bad?



## rabbitgal (Feb 12, 2005)

My kefir grains have been stored in some water in a sealed jar for about six months in my fridge. (Got them from a friend and never used them, but she stores hers the same way.) It's unnaturally orange-ish. Is there any way to safely recover it or should I just start fresh?

Added: I just smelled it and it doesn't smell right... rancid is probably the best way to describe it.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 10, 2006)

Sounds bad to me. Kefir is a living organism and six months in water probably killed it. I would ditch it. Out of curiosity I might add some milk to see what it does, but my guess is, it would be a waste of milk.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I've never heard of kefir being stored in water...
Frozen in milk...in just milk in fridge..but never in water.
Sorry but I do believe you've lost them, but to echo what an above poster said try em in a bit of milk and see what it does.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

When I store my kefir grains, I put them in the fridge for a week at a time, take them out and refresh the milk. It keeps them live and in good condition for short storage, I don't do more than two weeks this way. For long storage they can be frozen in milk being the best choice. I do not believe the kefir grains are alive in your case but by all means do try to save yours, rinse them gently in purified water (this is the only time I recommend that as mine are never put in water), then by placing your grains only in room temp whole milk with a splash of cream, let sit loosely covered up to two days to allow it to process. If the milk thickens nicely you are fine but if it gets really sour..they are gone. You can write me with any questions.

If you need more, I do have half pints or full quart size orders available right now and they are reasonable.

I also have a website for info., history, basic smoothie recipes etc. www.kefirwellness.com

When you get re established besides smoothies..the kefir milk can be added in the place of milk in biscuits, pancakes, breads, muffins, dressing (instead of buttermilk) and much more.


----------



## rabbitgal (Feb 12, 2005)

I think I'll try to clean them up and a bit and see what it does to milk. If the end product looks bad, well, those dudes are GONE. Thanks for your help, everyone!


----------

